# Giraffe Cicchlids changing color?



## karrie (Dec 14, 2008)

[color=green]Hi everyone, I have a question I have 2 giraffee cichlids and just this evening I have found that the color on one of them seems to be very vibrent and defined and the other one seems to loose it's coloring and spots only for a few seconds and then his color will return. Both arre about the same age and they both have never had problems with their coloring in the past. They are in a 60gal tank with some tigerbarbs and silver dollars and very young yellow labs. They all have been living together for a while and not sure if there is a problem with my ciraffe venestus) cichlids. They also seem to be chasing eachother around more but they are not biting or doing it in an aggressive way. If anyone have any sinsight please let me know. Thanks Karrie :fish: :dancing: [/color]


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Which one is losing it's colour, the one chasing, or being chased?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Males will get a blueish sheen to them:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TheFishGuy said:


> Males will get a blueish sheen to them:


Young males do... and sometimes their spots fade completely before their colour comes in.

Mature males are more yellowish.

Here was my male at about 3.5"










Same fish at 9"










Head shot.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The fella I posted was about 8" at the time, his colors came and went with mood... and depending on who he was trying to boss around :lol:


----------

